# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, 

i've been having trouble for quite a long time with my acer notebook 8930g
- intel core 2 duo processor T9550 (2.66 GHZ, 1066 MHz FSB 6MB L2 cache)
- 18,4" Full HD 1080p acer CineCrystal LCD
- Nvidia GeForce 9700M GT Turbocache
- 4Gb DDR3
- 1000GB Dual HDD(500GBx2)
those are the specs, 
iv'e read on a LOT of forums problems like mine though iv'e never found a solution for my problem, i think its a special one! 

so what is the problem?: 
If i'm playing a game, (Battlefield2, The sims 3, ...) the Laptop Shuts down all of a sudden after a little while.

i'll tell you what iv'e tried, and what i'm sure of

i tried: 
- Cleaning out all the dust
- changing my Nvidia settings 
(conformant texture clamp -> Use OpenGL spec.
Trilinear texture optimization -> Enabled
Force mipmapping -> Trilinear
Vsync -> Forced enabled 
is what they recommended to change, though i can't find the mindmapping or texture clamp so i haven't been able to test that one out a 100%)
- checking my laptop on spyware
- turning my laptop upside down and shaking it a little bit (yes that was a - --- solution that worked for someone)
- playing the games on low resolution
- putting a ventilation cooler under my laptop
- reinstalling the games 

i'm Sure its not a heating problem cause my laptop never exceeds its maximum heat level which iv'e checked with a program i can't recall the name of.

i'm playing the games (more like Trying to play..) with the laptop plugged in to the power cable and my battery is doing fine by the way.

the laptop is less than a year old and i bought it new


So? any ideas to what it might be ? 

i'd REALY appreciate the help! and even more a solution! 

thanks in advance


Nati


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Hello nahey,

Are you running XP on this laptop?

I would like to see the contents of your event viewer.

Press the *winkey* and tap *r*
type "*eventvwr.msc*"
Under *custom views*, select *administrative events*
In the actions menu, select *save all events in custom view*.
Save it as a text file, name it *eventlog.txt*
Attach it to your reply.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

thanks for your answer gayinzach!

No, i'm not running win xp but win 7
and the eventlog is in the attachement.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again nahey,

Approximately how long have you been having the system crashes?

I would like you to do something else for me.

Open an elevated CMD prompt. (type CMD in the search field in the programs menu, when CMD shows, right click it and run as administrator)

In the command prompt, type or past this and press enter;


```
tasklist > %temp%\1 & start notepad %temp%\1
```
A notepad will open up, save it as proc.txt and attach it to your next post.

Thanks.

-GZ


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

hi again,

i've been having the problems since a few months i can't tell you exactly when but it's been going on quite a long time, speaking in terms of months.
the document proc.txt is attached to this post.
thanks again for your reply and i hope it's gonna be okay.


Nahey


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Hello again nahey,

I am in the process of narrowing down the suspects in your system crashes. I would like you to do one last thing for me, if you don't mind.

I would like you to follow the instructions in the following thread, only instead of posting a new thread in BSODs, post the file here in this thread. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

I am sorry it seems to be taking so long, but I am manually going through the information I previously requested. 

Thank you for your patience and your continued willingness to provide the information necessary to troubleshoot your problem.

-GZ

EDIT:

Could you tell me what anti-virus software is installed on this PC. I didn't see any processes belonging to an AV in your Proc.txt file.

I am headed to bed for now, when you are done with the task above, I would like you to download and run MBAM from http://www.malwarebytes.org/ Just let us know if it found anything.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Bsod*

Hi and thanks for spending time trying to solve this issue!

first of all, i don't have any virus scan installed

second, here is the info of the link you gave me:

· OS - Windows 7
· x86 (32-bit) 
· What was original installed OS on system? - Windows Vista ultimate
· I purchased windows 7
· approximatively 1 year
· less than 1 year
· intel core 2 tuo processor T9550 (2.66GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 6 MB L2 cache)
· Nvidia GeForce 9700M GT Turbocache
· Acer Aspire 8930
· Liteon output: 19V

here is the attachment with the Windwos7_vista_jcgriff2 document and the prefmon report:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay nahey, 

The first think I need you to do is get an anti-virus installed. I suggest MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) it is free and light weight and good. 

Did you download and run the Malware-Bytes scan?

If it shows up with any virus or malware, I would like you to post a thread in our security forum so the analysts can help you get your system cleaned. Read the first two threads then post in the 3rd.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/cd-emulation-software-daemon-tools-alcohol-431469.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/

I would also like you to run memtest86+ for a minimum of 2 hours to make sure your RAM is not causing errors.

I will get back to you as soon as possible.

-GZ

One more thing to do then we can get into the nitty gritty...

I need you to run Driver Verifier. Instructions are in the linked thread. Attach to your next post here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, I did the mallware-Bytes scan and the microsoft security essentials and ran them both, the mallware found 1 troyan horse and deleted it, but i don't think thats what caused the problems cause i had the same problems on my previous os: windows vista ultimate

the other scan (by MSE) didn't find anything (it was run before the mallware-bytes scan)

second  i did the memtest86+ for two hours but i don't know what it should have done or so, i did the boot via USB and it put some files on my usb which i will put in the attachment

now i will run the driver verifier 

but i'm posting this post already so you have something to work with! 


thanks allot! 


Nahey

Hello again! 

the driver verifier was easier than i thought so therefor the quick reply,
I followed the steps mentioned on the page u sent and everything went well, i didn't encounter any problems and I didn't have any problem rebooting... 
if you were hoping on a document of the report... i don't have one ... i think 

I sure hope this will help you helping me! 
many thanks and appreciation!


Nahey


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

I still have some info to digest... so I will give you more details later.

You had a BSOD on 11/4. Bugcheck analysis point at NETw5s32.sys being the cause. 

Go to the Acer site and download the latest Intel Wifi drivers.
Boot into safe mode and uninstall the Wifi, reboot and install the updated ones.
While you are at it, make sure you update Windows.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

i can't find the latest wifi drivers on the site of intel :S

EDIT:

i'll check if there are some for windows vista

i found for windows vista 32 bit drivers for wifi from intel and broadcom, i'm downloading the ones for intel is this correct?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

You are running Windows 7, you will need drivers for Windows 7. Most Vista drivers will work... but they can cause issues with Windows 7.

Go to device manager, right click on your wireless network adapter, post the device description and H/W id's. (details tab, hardware id's from pull down menu)


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter

Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN

Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller

those were mentioned under 'network adapters'


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19239&lang=eng


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

oké thx i've installed the wifi drivers you gave me, and uninstall-ed the old one
+ 
i have no important updates availlable


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

There are a few things I want to point out...

Daemon Tools; although it is widely used, has been known to cause system instability and crashes.

nHancer; I understand that it is a program that enables certain settings that are disabled in the nVidia control panel... This could be a cause of crashes...

I am still digging through the information.

I will update when I find something else.

I also noticed you have some very old (pre-Vista) drivers from Brother.. A printer maybe???


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

might be the printer yes, enhancer i used to fix the problem, but i didn't change anything with it cause i didn't find what i was looking for, daemon tools i can uninstall, that no problem and the pre-vista drivers might be from a printer yes  but it seems unlikely cause I haven't used that printer since we changed it to a HP printer, while i installed win 7 after the brother printer!
by the way, my touchpad stopped working after the installation of the wifi you gave me and i can't find drivers for it on the acer site, only for windows vista

thx


Nahey


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

If the printer is no longer installed, you should clean up the drivers.

This is an upgrade from Windows Vista I am assuming, not a clean install?

Keep us updated on the crashing situation, and if you BSOD, be sure to post the .dmp file.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

hi!

No, this is a clean install
i'll explain what i understand by clean install...

my hard disk is divided in 3 parts, one for windows and 2 for other stuff ... it came like this when i bought the laptop
when i bought windows 7 i formatted the part where windows vista was installed and installed windows 7 i did still have a folder called 'windows.old' or something like that but i deleted it

i'll already uninstall daemon tools and nHancer! 


thx allot for taking the time to help! 


Nahey

by the way, i think when i tried to reboot my computer i had this BSOD you're talking about, where can i find the .dmp file?

EDIT: 

i did a search to file's made 29/11/2010, when i had that screen and i'll attach it to this post; + the touchpad works again


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

No problem. Have you crashed since the driver update?

There are a few instances of "windows-setup" in the error log right before each crash. I am still trying to figure out what that is. Since you were having the same issue in Vista, it may be a hold-over from your old install.

While you are at the system maintenence, go through your installed programs and uninstall all the programs you don't use.

Also, there were a bunch of networking errors in your system logs. Plus I noticed a few instances of VPN. 

The networking errors combined with the fact you had no anti-virus installed is what prompted me to tell you to run MBAM.

On the up and up. There is never a problem that can't be solved. As long as your hardware is in good shape, and I am sure it is... it can be fixed.

Let me know if the crashes stopped or are still occurring.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

okay! i like the up and up side  

I'll start uninstalling stuff when i get back home but did you get my EDIT from the previous post? where i attached a $ WER ALL.txt file ?

+ here is a screen that i get whenever i want to restart, shut down or just close the screen of my laptop

in attachment: picture taken from the blue screen i get whenever restarting, shutting down or just closing the screen of my laptop


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Blue screen is good...

Perform the steps from Blue Screen again and post your info as you did before.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

ok, 

i'm going to school right now but if you have 

teamviewer 5

i can pm you the password right now with my ip
and you can do whatever you want with my laptop

EDIT

if you don't know what teamviewer is, 

its a program that allows you to control the other persons screen just by installing the program from
http://www.teamviewer.com/nl/index.aspx
and entering my ip and the pass i've given you!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Hi,

From the attached picture of the BSOD above.

The BSOD is a *0xC4* "DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION"

This means that the driver it flagged (in this case *PSDNServ.sys*) isn't fit for use on a Windows 7 system.

This can also be seen by the date of the driver in question:

```
[font=lucida console]
DateStamp 47b98d2b = Tue Feb 19 02:50:35 [B][COLOR=Red]2008[/COLOR][/B]
[/font]
```
*PSDNServ.sys* = Acer eDataSecurity disk encryption driver.

So, unless you can find an update for the software on Acer's site I suggest you uninstall it.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Thank you, reventon! Your assistance is much appreciated!

nahey, reventon is much more experienced in BSODs and system crashes, I would take his advice.

I will wait for your next BSOD post.

-GZ


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



reventon said:


> Hi,
> 
> From the attached picture of the BSOD above.
> 
> ...


thanks for helping me out! 

i've updated the software i think.. to acer edatasecurity 3.0 
and now when i restart i get this message:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

That one belongs to eDataSecurity and has the same time stamp as the last file.



> Psdfilter.sys with description Acer eDataSecurity Management PSD Filter Driver is a driver file from company Egis Incorporated belonging to product Acer eDataSecurity Management.
> In total there are 1 launchpoints for this file .
> There are 10 different variations of the file in our database and the file is digitally signed from EGIS TECHNOLOGY INC. - VeriSign Time Stamping Services Signer - G2
> We do not recommend removing digitally signed files from EGIS TECHNOLOGY INC.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

ok, 

i've uninstalled the program and i don't have the blue screens anymore
what next?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Good, driver verifier did its job.

I would like you to follow the instructions in the BSOD posting thread again, and post the files here. I will run Bugcheck when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

okay, i've done the BSOD thing again and here is the attachement


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Thank you, as I stated I will run the Analasys when I get home tonight. 

In the meantime, have you been crashing during gameplay?


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Yes, i'm still crashing during gameplay
i'm going to bed now.

goodnight!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

*42* "unexpected system shutdown" recorded; began within 24 hours of 
Windows 7 installation ~ 1 month ago on 2 November 2010. 

Remove Daemon Tools.
Remove PC Tune Up 2011.

Do you have COMODO installed?

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[2113]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Date: 2010-11-14T17:07:24.570[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Successful auto update of third-party root certificate:: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Subject: <CN=[COLOR=red]COMODO [/COLOR]Certification Authority, O=[COLOR=red]COMODO CA Limited[/COLOR], L=Salford, S=Greater Manchester, C=GB> Sha1 thumbprint: <6631BF9EF74F9EB6C9D5A60CBA6ABED1F7BDEF7B>.[/FONT]
```
If so, remove it.

Did you upgrade from Vista or do you own full retail copy of Windows 7?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

i removed tune up 2011 and daemon tools, what now?


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

when i tried removing daemon tools 
i got a blue screen while uninstalling


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Bugcheck = *0xc2 (0x7,,,)* = current thread attempted to free the pool, which was already freed; no driver listed as probable cause.

Not sure if sptd.sys itself involved in this particular BSOD or not.

Disable *sptd.sys * via REGEDIT.

1. Create system restore point
START | type *create* | "Create a system restore point"

2. Go in to regedit - 
START | type *regedit*


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[COLOR=red]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd[/COLOR]
    Type    		REG_DWORD    0x1
    [COLOR=Blue]Start    [/COLOR]           REG_DWORD    [COLOR=blue]0x0[/COLOR]
    ErrorControl        REG_DWORD    0x1
    ImagePath	        REG_EXPAND_SZ    System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
    DisplayName         REG_SZ       sptd
    Group	        REG_SZ       Boot Bus Extender
    Tag		        REG_DWORD    0x3
[/font]
```
- go to the SPTD key in red
- 2x-click on sptd "folder"
- locate "Start"
- 2x-click on blue icon next to "Start"
- change the DWORD *0* to *4* (disable)

See if sptd.sys disablement helps.

Is COMODO or any other Internet Security Suite installed - w/ 3rd party firewall?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Thank you jcgriff2, your assistance is much appreciated here!


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



jcgriff2 said:


> Bugcheck = *0xc2 (0x7,,,)* = current thread attempted to free the pool, which was already freed; no driver listed as probable cause.
> 
> Not sure if sptd.sys itself involved in this particular BSOD or not.
> 
> ...




hi again jcgriff2

i did what you told me to, and changed the 0 to 4 
tried to uninstall daemon tools lite but i got the same bluescreen, whas this what you wanted me to try? or did you mean that it woul'd solve the ingame crashing of my laptop?

i only have MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) installed


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

I believe he was trying to help you uninstall Daemon Tools BSOD.

I would like you to boot to safe mode to remove Daemon Tools.

Press F8 immediately after the Acer Splashscreen. It will open the advanced boot options. Choose Safe Mode. If you don't see the boot menu, then you have to restart the computer to try again.

When the installation is complete, reboot the computer normally.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

I uninstalled Daemon tools, what should i do now?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Hey nahey,

Sorry it was so long to get back to you. You uninstalled Daemon tools so boot back into Windows and use the computer for a bit. Play a game, see if you crash.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

still just shutting down :S


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Hello again nahey,

At this point in the game I would like to open the suggestion of wiping the drive and performing a Clean Install.

This will give you the chance to start from a clean slate.

If you want to do it, I will walk you through the process starting with some hardware diagnostics to verify the health of your system.

Just let me know.

-GZ


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



gavinzach said:


> Hello again nahey,
> 
> At this point in the game I would like to open the suggestion of wiping the drive and performing a Clean Install.
> 
> ...


that woul'd take to much time, cause it are all the sims 3 versions except for the latest one. and i'm in an exame period so ... but it's also for battlefield 2 that my computer shuts down


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

coul'd there be a problem with my battery? 
cause since an hour ago the battery light flicks like its having trouble charging... and the pc shuts down, this flickering is also when i'm playing a game.. the original charger is broken and i'm using an other 19v charger


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Does the battery hold a charge? Run your laptop on battery. See if you are having the same crash issues.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



gavinzach said:


> Does the battery hold a charge? Run your laptop on battery. See if you are having the same crash issues.


something is wrong with the battery caue i can't run the laptop with the battery in, cause it shuts down a few seconds after the windows 7 logon screen dissapears


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

nahey,

Is this a new development, or has this been an issue from the beginning?

You stated in your first post the system is less than a year old. You should contact Acer and inquire about an RMA. You should still be under warranty.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



gavinzach said:


> nahey,
> 
> Is this a new development, or has this been an issue from the beginning?
> 
> You stated in your first post the system is less than a year old. You should contact Acer and inquire about an RMA. You should still be under warranty.


the battery problem is a new developement, what is an RMA? and how do i do that?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

RMA = Return Merchandise Authorization

Your computer should be under warranty, it is less than 1 year old.
You should contact Acer to set up the RMA.
http://support.acer.com/
Keep in mind there are a few things that may void Warranty.

Damage (other than wear from normal use)
Deletion of the Recovery Partiton. (I ran into this problem last year with an HP)


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

yeah, i've mistaken the age of the laptop, i bought in in juli 2009 so its more than 1 year old :S


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

The power adapter you are using, are the specifications the same?

Can you use the computer without the battery installed?

When did the other adapter break?


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

the original has ouput 19v 4.74A
the one i'm using has output 19v 3.42A

the original broke a few months ago


----------



## elvenfunk (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Hi Gavinzach, hey Nahey, 

I'm having a similar problem with my own notebook (acer aspire 6530G) when i try to play World of warcraft. When i'm running on battery it naturally plays poorer - lower fps - but it doesn't turn off only when the charge of the battery is eventually depleted after about 30-35 minutes; then it prompts me to hibernate. 

When i do use the power supply however, the game runs smoothly at 40-41 fps except from a few moments when i can hear the fan work louder for a few seconds. it eventually just turns off so i think the problem is related to the cooling inside the GPU. I also hear a click sound from inside the laptop, just once during all this. With 10 to 15 minutes of game maybe, it turns off - like it would by default from overheating. 

What if you tried to play on battery, but you said that it won't even work on battery so there is the problem i guess. acer also suggests to let the battery dis-charge completely, i'm not sure how often you should do this with a gaming laptop. 

thanks i hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

how do i discharge my battery? just by letting the laptop run till the battery finishes?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



nahey said:


> the original has ouput 19v 4.74A
> the one i'm using has output 19v 3.42A
> 
> the original broke a few months ago


The one you are using may not provide enough power to run your computer properly. There is almost 1.5A difference between the two. Voltage is the most important factor, but when you are using your PSU to power your system, it pulls more current, you may not be providing your laptop with enough power.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



gavinzach said:


> The one you are using may not provide enough power to run your computer properly. There is almost 1.5A difference between the two. Voltage is the most important factor, but when you are using your PSU to power your system, it pulls more current, you may not be providing your laptop with enough power.


ok, i'll have a look if i can get a better charger somewhere


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

See if you can find someone who has an adapter that meets the original adapter's specs, that way you can rule it out before spending money.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

i have som files encripted that i want decripted but i had to uninstall the acer esecurity management software, and i can't re-install it cause i get a blue screen :-/


----------



## elvenfunk (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Yep, let it run on battery until it reaches 0%. When i run eventvwr (event viewer) in windows Vista it shows two errors:

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
Date: 12/11/2010 11:29:35 AM
Event ID: 7
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Alexandros-PC
Description:
The speed of processor 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 18 seconds since the last report.

2. The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{A82186D4-9EF3-4C52-B45E-A93A7176670A}. The backup browser is stopping.

if i leave game running, it shuts down.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

i think its the charger cause when the laptop battery is 0% and i want to boot it up again WITH the charger, it shuts down a few seconds after the logon screen dissapears, but when i leave the laptop in the charger when closed for a few minutes it runs just fine and charges..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



nahey said:


> i have som files encripted that i want decripted but i had to uninstall the acer esecurity management software, and i can't re-install it cause i get a blue screen :-/


Did you attempt to reinstall the latest version from the Acer site?

If your laptop isn't charging properly, it is likely a problem with your power adapter (charger) or the power distribution circuit on the motherboard. (including the D/C jack).


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*



gavinzach said:


> Did you attempt to reinstall the latest version from the Acer site?
> 
> If your laptop isn't charging properly, it is likely a problem with your power adapter (charger) or the power distribution circuit on the motherboard. (including the D/C jack).


i did trie to re-install the latest version but it just keeps getting back to a bluescreen


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Try to boot into safe mode and run the software.

Press F8 immediately after the Acer screen.
Select, Boot into Safe Mode


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

tried that already but it sais it won't allow install in safe mode, that i have to get out of safe mode first and try again


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

I should have mentioned to un-encrypt any files you had before uninstalling the program. I don't know much about eData security, but I wouldn't ever use it myself... I will see if I can find a way to decrypt your files. For the time being, make a full backup of your personal files.


----------



## nahey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

Gavinzach

it's fixed. i had to buy a new charger, the Ampere on the one i was useing wasn't enough, which whas the problem :$ i feel sooo bad having used all of your time for nothing


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930g unsolvable problem?*

I am glad you have it sorted! Don't worry about that. I enjoyed working with you, it was a learning experience for me as well. Good luck with your laptop, and come on back if you have any other issues.

-GZ


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

The "unsolvable problem" is now marked solved :grin:

Really nice work GZ!


----------

